# 18-wheelers = big income, if done right,.



## lickit

A rig that runs 7 days out of 8, cross country, can gross 160 k per year, after paying for licenses, tires, oil, filters, fuel, insurance. Have to pay the drivers out of that. Most US men want 2 days off after such a "run", tho, making your gross just 140k a year. They want to be paid 60-70k a year each, too, so there's no money in doing this the normal way. However, if you put up 1/2 the money to buy a used truck and reefer trailer, the bank will cover the rest, easily. So you are into the rig for 20k, and can get a pair of male-female Filipino drivers here and trained for 20k more. Run frozen chicken out of Atlanta to LA, bring produce back to the E. Coast.

They will do the 7 day out of 8 thing for 70k a year for the pair, too. Say 10 thousand more for unexpected expenses, you have 80k per year before taxes, clearing 50k or more per year, on a 40k initial investment. Run this biz as an S corp, so you need not pay 15% for self employed Social security! 100% after tax return on your investment, if done right, and you can always just park the trucks if biz is slow, or sell them, let bank repossess, etc. Much, much safer place for your money than stocks will ever be. Second year, you don't have ANY money in getting the team, cause they are already here. So you will be making a 200%+ after tax return on your 20k investment.


----------



## BillS

That was true when the economy was good. It's not true now. A few years ago the USA Today had an article about how the US is running out of rail capacity. Then a year later they had an article about all the railroad cars that are parked empty everywhere. I'm sure there are a lot of trucking companies bidding against each other for business and they're struggling to survive.


----------



## jnrdesertrats

Why not use mexicans, they are already here. 

I have family in the trucking industry already competing with shity drivers working for peanuts. I would definately feel safer with a few more on the road. :gaah::gaah:


----------



## Tirediron

*Another get rich quick trucking scheme.*

It always come up how YOU can make money in transport. Never a story where "I" have made $$$ with 18 wheelers.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

$10K fer unexpected expenses ain't gonna cut it. Blow a motor an it be far more then that. Private individuals er really strugglin with truck drivin as a business. To many compainies with newer equipment an better deals out there.

As fer drivers, Ya wanna be carefull who ya put in there, ya might loose the truck, trailer an load an never find it. Also, if the new regs get passed, them wheels ain't gonna be turnin near as much as they used ta. 

Toss inta the equation the climbin price a diesel fuel an its headed south in a hurry. Big truck companies don't care cause they just a a fuel charge, private guys ain't havin much luck doin that.

Truckin ain't what it used ta be an more en likely never will be again. Quick way ta starvation anymore.


----------



## piglett

been there done that
BEFORE fuel went up i was paying 50k a year for fuel
repairs & maint. 25k a year ( you pay 2 or 3 times to get something fixed rite out on the road)
insurance, reg.,& other misc. costs also have to be covered
my total costs ran me about 100k & i was grossing 130k 
so i was making a living but running hard to do it.

then freight rates dropped & fuel costs started up & up & up
at the end i wasn't getting $300 a week after i ate so i just went on home 
& took the 1st job i could find (breakfast cook)

good luck with it bub
piglett


----------



## Tirediron

piglett said:


> been there done that
> BEFORE fuel went up i was paying 50k a year for fuel
> repairs & maint. 25k a year ( you pay 2 or 3 times to get something fixed rite out on the road)
> insurance, reg.,& other misc. costs also have to be covered
> my total costs ran me about 100k & i was grossing 130k
> so i was making a living but running hard to do it.
> 
> then freight rates dropped & fuel costs started up & up & up
> at the end i wasn't getting $300 a week after i ate so i just went on home
> & took the 1st job i could find (breakfast cook)
> 
> good luck with it bub
> piglett


Thanks piglett, the truth from one who has done it is far more welcome than crap from a Troll

I have a paid for highway tractor sitting in my yard, it pulls the stock trailer and hauls some hay, I know better than to wear it out competing with Walmart and their ilk.


----------



## 41south

Fastest way to go broke with a truck is put a driver on it. A truck loses less money setting parked, than with a 8 day wonder behind the wheel. 

There are wheel holders, truck drivers and then there are TRUCKERS.


----------



## UncleJoe

Tirediron said:


> Thanks piglett, the truth from one who has done it is far more welcome than *crap from a Troll*


So what say we leave the troll behind and not bother with his dribble.


----------

